# A bit too protective



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Since we have moved in with my mom, Dooney is REALLY REALLY bonded to my nephew,Jack, who is 3 years old.

She is wonderful with him, but when my other younger brother (who has seen her SEVERAL times got here to stay for 2 weeks a few days before Christmas, Dooney was barking, growling, lunging, snarling at him and blocking Jack. I have NEVER heard her sound like that before, not while barking at strangers, other dogs, etc- let alone someone she knows. My brother came towards her to pet her and I actually was not sure she WASN'T going to bite him so I made him back off and I made her lay down and calm down (away from my nephew) after that she was 100% fine. She also did this same behavior the day before but with someone she had never met and not until the girl headed down the hallway to my nephews room did she growl (i was not home)

Any suggestions on how to handle this? its not like i can go around inviting strangers to come in the house ?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

"barking, growling, lunging, snarling at him and blocking Jack"
This is a little confusing. I thought she was protecting Jack and blocking your other brother.
Also
This is not 'a bit too protective', this is VERY protective.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Sorry- she was in between my nephew and my brother not wanting my brother to come any closer to Jack (nephew). 

So is there anything I can/should do? I am starting up another obedience class in January after the first of the year.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Bumping this up, anyone have suggestions for Wendy?


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Obedience Class! Has she not started yet?

She needs to learn her words..sit, down, stay, and whatever you use for NO! .I use "aught". Work on those words, skills all the time, in play, in work.  Help her learn to do what you ask. Praise her with treats and your words. Work with her constantly. Have her dragging a leash when people are around so you can quickly redirect her to minding you.

You do not want her to deciding on her own who is allowed where. Good luck.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry, just saw that she is starting 'another obedience class". Perfect!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

That's ok! She is normally pretty good about listening to me at any other time and she does know those basic commands, but they just weren't working fast enough at the time. I will just go back to basics with her I guess!! thanks!!


----------

